# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Συμπτώματα ευλογιάς?

## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

Έχω  δύο  καναρίνια  μικρά (2 μηνών) και  μου  έχουν  βγάλει  αυτά τα  εξογκώματα εδώ  και  2  μέρες. Σας  στέλνω  φωτογραφίες  για  να  δείτε  καλλίτερα  τι  εννοώ. Τι  πρέπει  να  κάνω; 

Αυτό  που  έκανα  αμέσως , είναι η  απομόνωση  από  γονείς  και  αλλά  μικρά.
URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/z0n7.jpg/][/URL]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Ρία

δεν ξέρω αν είναι ευλογιά αλλά παίζει πολύ αυτόν τον καιρό!η πρώτη σου κίνηση είναι σωστή! οπωσδήποτε απολύμανση στο προηγουμενο κλουβι! τρόπο αντιμετώπισης θα σ πουν οι πιο έμπειροι

----------


## jk21

αναλυτικα ολα εδω 

*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*

----------


## Ρία

επίσης να ξέρεις ότι απο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπονται τα κεφαλαία στον τίτλο  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

Σ' ευχαριστώ!  Δεν  το  είχα  διαβάσει  αυτό  με   τα  κεφαλαία  και  δεν  το  γνώριζα...!

----------


## Ρία

δεν πειράζει! δες το άρθρο που σ παρέθεσε ο jk21

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ πρεπει να αφαιρεσες απο εκει που ειχες ανεβασει ,καποιες απο τις φωτο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

guys μια ερώτηση ....έχει και το δικό μου κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι ποδάγρα ή ευλογιά?ποστάρω μια φωτό εδώ για να μην ανοίγω νέο topic.
τα φωτα σας παρακαλώ όποιως γνωρίζει τι απο τα τα 2 ώστε να προμηθευτώ το κατάλληλο φάρμακο..
 :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ευλογια οχι 
ακαρεα στα ποδια ναι 
αν δω και την  πατουσα ,θα σου πω και για ποδοδερματιτιδα γιατι εχω μια υποψια

----------


## jk21

βασικα δεν σου αποκλειω και ευλογια αν στο πισω δαχτυλο στο ποδι με το δαχτυλιδι ,εβλεπα το ποδι και απο την πισω μερια .Υπαρχει μια διογκωση ...

----------


## aft3rgl0w

jk21 καλησπέρα,ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
ανέβασα και άλλες 2 για να δεις απο την αλλη πλευρα το εξόγκωμα με το αρκετά πιο σκούρο χρώμα που έχει φένεται καλυτερα. απλα μου βγαίνουν θαμπές οι pics γιατι και το καναρίνι δεν κάθεται στα αυγα του και δεν προλαβαίνω να το πετύχω για πολύ ώρα σταθερο ώστε να μην είναι θαμπή η φωτό.
thanks  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τελικα εχει και ακαρεα και ξηρη ευλογια .Εκτος αν ειναι απο πιασιμο του δαχτυλου καπου που ματωσε ,αλλα δεν νομιζω .βγαλε αυριο με την ησυχια σου και κατω απο τις πατουσες ,γιατι εχω μια μικρη υποψια για ποδοδερματιτιδα σε καποιο επισης

----------


## aft3rgl0w

χμμμ οκ Δημήτρη...θα βγάλω αύριο αν προλάβω αλλιώς το σάββατο.
παρόλαυτα να προμηθευτω epithol?

----------


## jk21

η γλυκερινη με το ιωδιο οταν την αλοιφεις για την ευλογια ,πιστευω θα βοηθησει και στα ακαρεα

10 μερη γλυκερινη 1 ιωδιο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θα πρότεινα να πας το πουλάκι να δει ένας γιατρός.

Την ίδια εικόνα είδα σε ένα πουλάκι ενός φίλου όπου το πήγε σε πτηνίατρο και του έκοψε αμέσως το δάχτυλο.Αν δεν το έκανε θα έχανε το πουλί.

Αυτό μου είπε...αυτό λέω.

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω ως παθον εκανα την ιαση με την γλυκερινη και το ιωδιο και βγηκαμε νικητες,χασαμε βεβαια ενα νυχι αλλα ολα καλα και καλυτερα να το κανεις οσο το δυνατον γρηγοροτερα διοτι εγω το καθυστερησα λιγο και ηταν σαν να ειχε ενα δαχτυλο επιπλεον.

----------


## Steliosan

Αν το εχεις εξω πριν νυχτωσει σκεπαζε το με τουλι για καροτσακια μωρων πουλανε σε γνωστο κατστημα παιχνιδιων.

----------


## jk21

Αν ηταν απο ξερη ευλογια ,εκανε ανοησια .Αν ηταν ποδοδερματιτιδα (κατω απο την πατουσα ) , ναι αν ηταν προχωρημενη και φαινοταν να εχει ξεκινησει σηψη ,σωστα εκανε για να μην προχωρησει .Ελπιζω να εδωσε και αντιβιωση .Το ιδιο θελει (ακρωτιριασμο δαχτυλου ) αν αυτο εχει κοπει καπου και εχει μολυνθει - μαυρισει και παρολη την αντιβιωση το μαυρισμα προχωρα 

σε ευλογια σκετη ,στην χειροτερη περιπτωση πεφτει ειτε μονο νυχι  ειτε νυχι και δαχτυλο

----------


## ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Η  επάνω  εικόνα  την  έχω  ανεβάσει  στις  αρχές  του  Ιουλίου, το μικρό  καναρίνι  έβγαλε  αυτό  το  εξάνθημα  το  οποίο  μεγάλωσε  σαν  ογκίδιο , μαύρισε  και  του  έπεσε. Του  έβαζα  την  αλοιφή  που  είχε  πει  ο  Δημήτρης ''celestoderm'',  είχε  ξηρή  ευλογιά.


Ξαφνικά  και  ενώ  έδειχνε  ότι  καλυτέρευε  το  μάτι  του , προχθές  άρχισε  να  πρήζεται  και  τωρα  είναι  όπως  δείχνουν  οι  εικόνες  κάτω. Τι  μπορώ   να  κάνω  τώρα; Τι  είναι  αυτό  που  έχει  πάθει;




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει επαναμολυνση ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι και αυτη τη φορα το μικροβιο ευαισθητο στην ιδια αλοιφη .Ξαναεβαλες και αν ναι ποσες μερες; την ιδια εικονα μπορει να δωσουν και τριχομοναδες αλλα μου φαινεται απιθανο οταν ηδη εχεις προιστορια προσφατη με ευλογια .απλα επαναμολυνση ειναι .Εκτος αν εχουν βουλωσει οι δακρυοποιοι αδενες .Δεν ξερω τι γινεται στην περιπτωση αυτη ...

----------


## aft3rgl0w

καλησπέρα
επανερχόμε και λίγο ακόμα στο δικό μου καναρίνι που αναφερόμασταν και παραπάνω..
τελικα σε ενα pet shop που το πήγα και οκ μου φάνηκε οτι ο τύπος δεν ήταν και άσχετος,το ειδε και μου ειπε οτι είναι χτύπημα καθαρά αυτο το εξόγκωμα που είχε στο πίσω δάχτυλο (2η pic) ενώ γενικότερα έχει ποδάγρα για την οποία μου έφωσε μαι αλοιφη να βάζω. ήδη με 2η μέρα που του έχω βάλει φένεται καλύτερα με την ποδάγρα και όπως του βάζω την αλοιφη και το τρίβω λίγο όλο και μειώνονται τα λέπια της ποδάγρας.επίσης του βάζω και λίγο betadine στο τραύμα όπως μου είπε και ο πετ-σοπάς  ::  και όχι ιώδιο μιας και είπε οτι δεν κάνει για πτηνά και είναι προτιμότερο το betadine.

επισυνάπτω και τις νέες pics που πήρα,

----------


## jk21

για το αν ειναι ευλογια ή χτυπημα δεν θα σου πω κατι με σιγουρια ,γιατι βλεπω να μειωνεται το κακαδο ,αλλα αυτο που βλεπω  ειναι οτι στην πρωτη φωτο στο κατω μερος της πατουσας αν δεν ειναι λεπι απο ακαρεα (ακριβως στο κεντρο ) ειναι ξεκινημα ποδοδερματιτιδας 

ο πετ σοπας ξερει την διαφορα ιωδιου και ιωδιουχου ποβιδονης (betadine ) και γιατι κανει το ενα και δεν κανει το αλλο; στην αραιωση που σου ειπα στη γλυκερινη και για την δουλεια που σου ειχα πει ,κανουν και τα δυο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

το κάκαδο με το που το άλειψα σήμερα 2η ημέρα έφυγε τελειως και ειχε μείνει όπως το βλέπεις. φενότανε όντως σαν κακάδι άρα πιστευω και έγω χτυπημα ήτανε.
οκ για την γκυκερίνη.θα τιν χρησιμοποιήσω με το ιώδιο τότε όπως μου ειπες στο προηγούμενο post.
σε ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι και με betadine 

απλα σχολιασα την παντογνωσια του πετσοπα .το betadine ειναι παραγωγο και αυτο του ιωδιου αλλα οχι καθαρο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

Καλησπέρα
Επανερχόμενος λίγο στο θέμα με την ποδάγρα,
Βάζοντας του την αλοιφή που πήρα από petshop δείχνει μετά από περίπου 10μερες να έχει φύγει αρκετή από την ποδάγρα, κάνοντας μασάζ καθημερινά στο πόδια του φύγανε αρκετά λέπια γύρω από τα δάχτυλα του κτλ κτλ. Το ανησυχητικό όμως είναι το πρήξιμο/φουσκωμα στο κέντρο της πατούσας όπως είναι πολύ εμφανές στην φωτογραφία. το πόδι με το δαχτυλίδι το σηκώνει μερικές φορές και είναι λίγο πιο πρησμένο από το άλλο. Έχουμε να κάνουμε με ποδοδερματίτιδα όπως ανέφερε και ο jk21 σε post στην προηγούμενη σελίδα?
Thanks!

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα 

επιλογες ειτε celestoderm ( ευρεου φασματος ) ή bactroban (πιο στενου αλλα εξειδικευμενη σε σταφυλοκοκκο ) 

και οι δυο απο φαρμακειο .αν ηξερα οτι ειναι σιγουρα σταφυλοκοκκος θα σου λεγα την δευτερη .αλλα για να εισαι καλλυμενος ξεκινα την πρωτη και βλεπουμε 

7 μερες σιγουρα αλλα την 4η μερα θα ηθελα να δω φωτο 

*αυριο πρωι* αλλαζεις τις πατηθρες με σχοινι   


δυναμωνεις το σιτηρεσιο σε πηγες βιταμινης Α ,οπως αυγουλακι ,γλυστριδα ,καροτο ,μπροκολο ,κοκκινη πιπερια κλπ

----------


## aft3rgl0w

καταλάθος έβαλα πρώτα αλοιφή στο αριστερό πόδι με το δαχτυλήδι και μετα πηρα φωτο.για αυτο φενεται η ασπρίλα....

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!

μιας και είδα οτι έχω ήδη bactroban λες να βάλω απο αυτήν?

----------


## jk21

ξεκινα και με αυτη και βλεπουμε στο 4ημερο

----------


## vasilakis13

ο σταφυλοκκοκος μπορει να μεταδοθει απο τα πτηνα στον ανθρωπο?

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Bumblefoot*

*Treatment:* *Warm KD Water Cleanser foot baths several times each day. Administer an antibiotic with Amoxicillin and provide soft perches lined with vetwrap until the foot sore heals. In the future, the perches need to be cleaned frequently and they should have some “give” when the bird lands. Perches should have varying diameters to allow the foot to exercise.

*http://ladygouldian.com/Foot-Problems

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ δεν εχει τοσο εντονο προβλημα ακομα ,για να δωσει αντιβιωση στο νερο .Αν δεν υποχωρει τοτε δινουν 

κατα τα αλλα ,για τις μαλακες πατηθρες που λεει να τυλιχτου με επιδεσμο ,την ιδια δουλεια κανει και το σχοινι

----------


## aft3rgl0w

καλησπέρα

έπειτα απο 5 ημέρες αλλα τις 4 έβαλα φάρμακο διοτι μια ημέρα ήμουν εκτός...

παντως δειχνει πιο "ανετο" στα πατήματα του και φένεται σαν να ξερένεται κάπως...αυτην την αίσθηση μου δειχνει. sorry για το υπερβολικό φλας στις Pics.
συνεχίζω άλλες 3-4 φορές με bactroban και επανερχόμαστε πάλι ε..?
thanks!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

δειχνει μικρη βελτιωση πραγματι ,αλλα περιμενα λιγο μεγαλυτερη .Πατηθρες αλλαξες; εβαλες σχοινι; ειναι καθοριστικο για την οποια βελτιωση !!! 

η μια μερα διακοπη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο σε χορηγηση αντιβιωσης ,αλλα οτι εγινε εγινε .Συνεχιζεις και θα δουμε αν θα δωσεις καποια αλλη μετα 

αλλα θελω ενισχυση της διατροφης σε βιτ Α (αν βρεις γλυστριδα να εχεις μονιμα στο κλουβι πρωι βραδυ !!! ) και σαφη απαντηση (για να αξιολογησω σωστα την οποια μικρη βελτιωση ) αν εχει αλλαχτει με σχοινι η πατηθρα ή οχι

----------


## jk21

> ο σταφυλοκκοκος μπορει να μεταδοθει απο τα πτηνα στον ανθρωπο?


Βασιλη τωρα το ειδα .Δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα γιατι δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιδια τα στελεχη που προσβαλουν τον ανθρωπο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

οχι Δημήτρη,μονο bactroban,εβαλα σχοινι αλλα το εβγαλα κατευθειαν ητανε αρκετα λεπτο για να ισοροπησει ανετα το πουλι και κουνιοτανε περιεργα και δεν το αφησα. απο βιτ Α ενα αυγο του εδωσα ως τωρα και μια μερα καροτο.γλιστριδα δεν παιζει να βρω......ασε που μου αρεσει και μενα οποτε την εχω στο νου μου  :: . Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## jk21

τι διαμετρο ειχε το σχοινι ; αποκλειεται να εχει προβλημα .ακομα και σε μικρη διαμετρο γαντζωνονται .να βαλεις και θα το συνηθισει .Αλλιως πρεπει να βαλεις επιδεσμο πατουσιτσα στο πουλι που θα πρεπει να αλλαζει καθε μερα .... χλωμοτατον .... αλλα ενα απο τα δυο ειναι* υποχρεωτικο

πιπερια κοκκινη ,καροτο ,μπροκολο ,αν δεν βρισκεις γλυστριδα 
*

----------


## aft3rgl0w

όντως το συνήθισε το σχοινι και ειναι οκ.δεν το ειχα τεντώσει και εγω πολυ καλα και δεν το ειχα αφήσει αρκετη ώρα να το παρακολουθήσω.οντως συνηθισε απο το πρωι που του το εχω βάλει. καλύτερα δειχνουν τα ποδια του..θα ανεβάσω pic το σουκου. επίσης έχει φάει κ αλλο αυγο αλλα και 2 ημέρες κοκκινη πιπεριά..  :Happy:

----------


## aft3rgl0w

λοιπον μετα απο 7 ημερες bactroban, του έχω βάλει και σχοινι να πατάει,τρώει και τις πιπεριες αλλα και γλιστρίδα που τελικά βρήκα,, γενικά δειχνει καλύτερα και πιο κεφάτο το πουλι.πλεον δεν σηκώνει καθόλου τα ποδια του. σαν να ξερένεται το σημειο με την ποδοδερματίτιδα και δειχνει να ανοιγει κιολας δλδ με λίγο τρίψιμο ίσως φύγει κάποιο κομάτι αν κ δεν το κάνω λέω να το αφήσω να φύγει μονο του οτι ειναι να φύγει.
επίσης εγινε και μια ανακαίνιση στο διαμερισμά του.....(το κλουβι πλυθηκε,τρίφτικε βάφτηκε και απολυμάνθηκε απο την αρχή...)οποτε πιστευω ότι περιέργα μικρόβια και ακάρεα κτλ κτλ πρεπει να έχουν έξαφανιστεί για τα καλά προς το παρόν...  :Big Grin: 
με bactroban να συνεχίσω λίγο ακόμα?

----------


## jk21

παμε καλα ! συνεχιζεις αλλες 3 μερες και ξαναβλεπουμε φωτο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

καλησπέρα

μετα απο 4 ημέρες ακόμα, την μια ημέρα όμως δεν του έβαλα αλοιφή. καλύτερα πάει και μπορω να πω οτι έχει υποχωρήσει αρκετα σε σύγκριση με την προηγούμενη φωτό.ίσως 1-2 φορες ακομα αλοιφή και να το αφήσω μόνο του πλέον?κ αργότερα να βγάλω και το σχοινί?

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε αλλα με αλλη αλοιφη .Βαλε  celestoderm  ( απο φαρμακειο ) αυτη τη φορα .Δειχνει ανθεκτικοτητα στην αλλη  .Ενα πενθημερο και βλεπουμε .Το σχοινι καλα ειναι να μεινει μονιμο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

μετα απο 5ήμερο με  celestoderm  ειναι σαφώς καλύτερα αλλα η αγωγή του σταματά για 1 εβδομάδα γιατι ειρθε η ώρα να παει το αφεντικο του παει διακοπες  :Happy:  ..οκ δεν πιστευω να χειροτερέψει η αλήθεια ειναι και είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση....για να δουμε.
thanks Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

Tωρα ειδα το θεμα .Δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο η διακοπη στην αγωγη αν δεν εχει καθαρισει σημαντικα το προβλημα ,αλλα αν δεν γινοτανε αλλιως ... πριν ξαναξεκινησουν αγωγη να δουμε σε τι κατασταση ειναι

----------


## aft3rgl0w

Καλησπέρα...επαναφέρω λίγο το topic μιας και αντιμετοπίζω ξανα πρόβλημα το καναρίνι.έχει επιστρέψει η ποδοδερματίτιδα μετα απο 1 μήνα περίπου και του έχω βάλει 2φορές αυτές τις ημέρες  celestoderm. έπρεπε να είχα ασχοληθεί νωρίτερα αλλα δυστηχώς υπήρχε κάποιο άλλο σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα...οχι του καναρινιού..

είναι πιστεύω στα ίδια επίπεδα τώρα όπως και τότε στις παραπάνω φωτό το καναρίνι. Γενικά πατάει καλύτερα απο τότε αλλα στο ένα πόδι φένεται κάπως και λίγο πιο σκούρο το σημείο με την ποδοδερματίτιδα...
να συνεχίσω με celestoderm?την προηγούμενη φορά έδειχνε πως πέρναγε σιγά σιγά..
thanks!

----------


## panos70

ειναι ποδαγρα καθαρα,εχει 3-4 καλα προιοντα που μπορεις να βαλεις στα ποδια του για να θεραπευτουν ,παρε οποιο βρεις που να ειναι για ποδαγρα

----------


## panos70

λαθος μηνυμα εγραψα γιατι διαβασα τα πρωτα ποστ αυτο που βλεπω τωρα δεν ειναι ποδαγρα ειναι ποδοδερματιτιδα

----------


## jk21

Νικο να δουμε φωτο απο το προβλημα και συνεχισε  την celestoderm ,αλλα θελω να ξερω ποιες μερες την εχει ηδη παρει (συγκεκριμενες .συνεχομενες ; με διακοπη; 1 ή 2 φορες την ημερα ; )

δωσε πολυβιταμινη στο νερο για 5 μερες και επιβεβαιωσε μου οτι εχει πατηθρες απο σχοινι ακομα (μονο σχοινι )

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι μόνο σχοινί έχει.δεν το έβγαλα και ποτέ τελικά.του έχω βάλει 2 φορές celestoderm (1 φορα τη μερα).οχι συνεχόμενα άφησα 1 ημέρα,ουσιαστηκα σαν να μην έβαλα...ας πούμε οτι απο σήμερα ξαναρχίζουμε την αγωγή.Σήμερα του έβαλα celestoderm. Επίσης θα το ενισχύσω απο άυριο μεθάυριο με καμια κόκκινη πιπερια αυγό κτλ μιας και δεν εχω κάτι κ πρεπει να προμηθευτώ.εντομεταξύ για να δουμε γιατι το 3ήμερο θα λείπω και δεν θα μπορω να του βάλω αλοιφή....

όταν λέμε πολυβιταμίνη ενοούμε πχ mutavit?

ακολουθούν σημερινές pics





εδώ στην επόμενη pic, στο πόδι δεξια, έχει κάνει λίγο σαν κακάδι κίτρινο και αυτό είναι που έχει "σηκωθεί" λίγο απο την μία του πλευρά και φένεται απο κάτω το πιο κόκκινο δέρμα.

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις αλοιφη και βαλε αν μπορεις και σαββατο πρωι πριν φυγεις

ναι και η Μutavit κανει

----------


## aft3rgl0w

έτσι και έγινε.μετα απο 3 ημέρες που έλειπα που δεν του έβαλα celestoderm αλλα κανονικά mutavit στο νερό καθημερινά.



εντωμεταξύ να σημειώσω οτι με το μάτι δεν φένεται τοσο ασχημα η διαφορά χρώματος στο πόδι τώρα που το συγκρίνω με προηγούμενες pics.θέλω να πω οτι το κίτρινο χρώμα τονίζεται πολύ στις φωτο με φλάς.κ μονο οτι δεν βάζω φλας σε προηγούμενες μπορεί να μπερδέψει νομιζω κάποιο άπειρο όπως εμένα...αλλα anyway  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ξεκινα αμεσα celestoderm .αν εντος 5 ημερων συνεχους χορηγησης πρωι απογευμα (δις ) δεν υποχωρησει ξεκαθαρα ,ισως δωσεις εσωτερικη αντιβιωση στο νερο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

καλησπέρα

λοιπον μετα απο 6 ημέρες με mutavit και 2 φορες τη μέρα celestoderm.δείχνει λίγο καλύτερα.
εντωμεταξύ μου φένεται την περισσοτερη αλοιφή την τρώει το σχοινί αλλα τι να κάνουμε κ απο την άλλη....anyway παραθέτω σημερινές pics.
επίσης..παρατηρώ ..........πάει συχνότερα τουαλέτα το καναρίνι αυτες τις ημέρες που του ρίχνω και mutavit, μήπως είναι too much να του βάλω καλυτερα πιο αραιά ή να το κόφω τελείως?και ειναι καπως πιο σκούρα κίτρινα οι ακαθαρσίες του..

----------


## Gardelius

> επίσης..παρατηρώ .........*.πάει συχνότερα τουαλέτα το καναρίνι αυτες τις ημέρες που του ρίχνω και mutavit,* μήπως είναι too much να του βάλω καλυτερα πιο αραιά ή να το κόφω τελείως?και ειναι καπως πιο σκούρα κίτρινα οι ακαθαρσίες του..


Νίκο τι εννοείς ;; έχεις παρατηρήσει τις κουτσουλιές του κάτι "περίεργο" ;;

----------


## aft3rgl0w

> Νίκο τι εννοείς ;; έχεις παρατηρήσει τις κουτσουλιές του κάτι "περίεργο" ;;


ναι σαν να μαζευονται πιο πολλές στο χρονικο διαστημα του μερα παρα μερα που του πλενω και αλλαζω χαρτί κάτω στο κλουβί κτλ.και λιγο πιο κιτρινοσκουρο χρώμα.ε αντε τωρα 4-5 μερες το χω δει. συνολο 6-7 μερες ειναι με mutavit (ουτε το μισο απο το κουταλακι που έχει η συσκευασία ),στη ποτίστρα με το νερό καθημερινά.

----------


## Gardelius

> ναι σαν να μαζευονται πιο πολλές στο χρονικο διαστημα του μερα παρα μερα που του πλενω και αλλαζω χαρτί κάτω στο κλουβί κτλ.και λιγο πιο κιτρινοσκουρο χρώμα.ε αντε τωρα 4-5 μερες το χω δει. συνολο 6-7 μερες ειναι με mutavit (ουτε το μισο απο το κουταλακι που έχει η συσκευασία ),_στη ποτίστρα με το νερό_* καθημερινά*.



Καλο θα ήταν να διακοπεί το mutavit.

Διατροφικά, λόγω εποχής "συντήρησης" το μίγμα πρέπει να είναι αραιωμένο με κεχρί ή με αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη και δίνεις 1 κ.γ. / πουλί.

Χορταρικό μπορείς και πιο αραιά.( ραδίκι , αντίδι, μπρόκολο ).

----------


## jk21

Αρκει το mutavit .Mην τυχον η πρωτεινη του ,το ενοχλει στα νεφρα 

αλλα το ποδι δεν ειναι οκ .Περιμενα καλυτερο αποτελεσμα .Αριστερα μου φαινεται παει καλυτερα .Νικο θες να σου πω αντιβιωση να του δωσεις στο νερο ή καλυτερα σκεφτεσαι να το πηγαινες σε γιατρο να σου προτεινει εκεινος ; Νομιζω οτι ειναι ωρα να δωσεις αντιβιωση

----------


## Gardelius

> *λοιπον μετα απο 6 ημέρες με mutavit*





> Αρκει το mutavit .Mην τυχον η πρωτεινη του ,το ενοχλει στα νεφρα


Μήπως δεν είδες ότι έχει ήδη δώσει.

Νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολή να το συνεχίσει.

----------


## jk21

oταν λεω αρκει το mutavit   ,αυτο εννοω βρε Ηλια .Αρκει οσο εδωσε

----------


## Gardelius

> oταν λεω αρκει το mutavit   ,αυτο εννοω βρε Ηλια .Αρκει οσο εδωσε


Δεν διευκρίνισες,...

"λείπει" το όσο έδωσε. 

αν και μετά την αντιβίωση (που λέτε να χορηγηθεί).. θα χρειαστεί 

εκ "νέου" ενίσχυση. με Βιταμίνες Β'

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι κ εγω αυτό ελεγα περι Mutavit.οκ το κόβω αυτό.
όσο αναφορά περι αντιβίωσης....δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μου πείς και να πάω να αγοράσω Δημήτρη. Η αντιβίωση είναι πιο βαριά και θεωρούμε οτι θα έχει καλύτερο κ γρηγορότερο αποτέλεσμα?δεν εχω ξαναδόσει αντιβίωση.όπως επίσης δεν έχω πάει ποτέ σε γιατρό καναρίνι κ δεν έχω δει ποιος υπάρχει στη περιοχή.θα ρίξω μια ματια να δω τι υπάρχει.
ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σε οποιον εχει δυνατοτητα να παει σε γιατρο ,προτιμω να ειναι εκεινος ο οποιος θα διαλεγει το σωστο φαρμακο .Η εσωτερικη αντιβιωση ,ισως μεσω του αιματος ,χτυπησει το μικροβιο καλυτερα .Δινεται σε ποδοδερματιτιδα οταν η τοπικη αγωγη δεν τα καταφερνει πληρως 


σε ποια περιοχη μενεις;

----------


## aft3rgl0w

παπάγου-χολαργό-αγια παρασκευη....περιοχές που βολευουν και γυρνοβολάω είμαι.αν έχεις κάποιο προτινόμενο δεν θα πώ όχι.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

θα σου στειλω απλα τη συνολικη λιστα πτηνιατρων που εχουμε για οσους την ζητανε και επιλεγεις εσυ ,τι σε βολευει

----------


## aft3rgl0w

καλησπέρα
μερικές Pics ακόμα....
εχω βάλει celestoderm περίπου 7 ημέρες αλλά όχι και πολύ συνεχόμενα μιας δεν υπάρχει πολύς χρόνος.....όπως και να χει παραθέτω μερικές Pics σημερινές. Γενικά δε θα το έλεγα οτι έχουμε καμία βελτίωση. Μήπως με την αλοιφή όταν του βάζω να του τρίβω το πόδι μπας και ξεκολλήσουν και φύγουν κάπως το ξεραμένο δέρμα σαν "λέπια " που φένεται?.
παράλληλα τα δάχτυλα του γενικώς φένονται λιγότερο υγιυή ....δηλαδή σαν να στραβώνουν πιο εύκολα τα νύχια & δάχτυλα ή να είναι λίγο πιο μαύρα τα νύχια του.....αυτό είναι side effect της ποδοδερματίτηδας είναι λογικό να συνυπάρχει ή είναι κάτι τελείως ξεχωριστό?

----------


## jk21

πριν 




και τωρα 





ο διαφορετικος φωτισμος δεν βοηθα για συμπερασματα ..... παντως μην βαζεις πανω απο 7 μερες .ειναι και κορτιζονουχα .η οχι συστηματικη επισης χορηγηση δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο ,για να αποδωσει .Ας δουμε φωτο με φωτισμο οπως η παλια και βλεπουμε  . Μου ειχες πει αν θυμαμαι σωστα ,οτι ειχες παει νομιζω και σε γιατρο .δεν εγινε κατι τελικα;

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ok αυριο ανεβάζω με φλάς πάλι γιατι ναι δεν βγάζεις άκρη ετσι. ναι ειχα πάει αλλα δεν ήτανε και βοήθησε και πολύ όπως λέγαμε διότι περισσότερα ήξερα εγω παρά η γιατρός τελικά. ιβερμεκτίνη ειχε δώσει και να του πλένω τα πόδια 1 φορα την εβδομάδα για 3 εβδομάδες....ε άλλη μια έμεινε αλλα δεν νομίζω οτι κάνει τίποτα απολύτως.
thanks Δημήτρη,

----------


## aeras

Τι να σου κάνει ο γιατρός όταν μάλλον το πουλί πατούσε επί μακρόν στις ακαθαρσίες ναι δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

τι να πώ ρε παιδιά...το καθαρίζω μέρα παρα μέρα το κλουβί με νερό...δλδ έλεος....δεν αφήνω καθόλου να βρωμίσει.το καλοκαίρι το απολύμανα όλο και καθησα και το εβαψα παλι για να φύγουν και σκουριές που είχε....εδω βλέπω κάτι άλλα που τα καθαρίζουν μια φορά τη βδομάδα και ειναι μαυρα χάλια και μου κάνει τρελη εντύπωση όταν μου λες οτι είναι απο ακαθαρσίες μιας και εχω κόλλημα και δεν το αφήνω να βρωμίσει......δλδ τα άλλα που δεν ασχολούνται πρεπει να είχανε ψοφήσει....
τελοςπαντων......τι προτίνεται?

----------


## jk21

να αλλαξεις αλοιφη ,γιατι δειχνει ανθεκτικο το προβλημα σε αυτη και να βαλεις dalacin
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/1225#content
ισως να επρεπε και αντιβιωση στο νερο ,αλλα προς το παρον να την αποφυγεις

----------


## aft3rgl0w

οκ έχω dalacin c. σήμερα παρατήρησα έντονα οτι κάθεται κάτω και είναι πιο νοχελικο. απο ότι είδα το πίσω δάχτυλο στο ποδι χωρις το δαχτυλιδι δεν αγαλιάζει το σκοινι που του εχω βάλει αντι για πατήθρα άρα ειναι απλα πανω στο σχοινι αντι να το γατζώνει με αποτέλεσμα να μην στέκεται σωστά και φυσικά περνά ώρα κάτω. με ανυσυχεί μηπως με το νύχι έχουμε θέμα. να κάνω κάτι extra η dalacin και να δουμε σε 2-3 μέρες πως πάει?
ευχαριστώ.

EDIT:επίσης όπως έχουμε πεί γενικά δείχνουν πιο στραβά και πιο μαυρισμένα τα δαχτυλα/νύχια του, ειναι λογο ποδοδερματίτηδας η κάτι άλλο?

----------


## jk21

Νικο ειδα οτι τα νυχια βγαινουν καπως λοξα ,αλλα δεν εχω καποια εξηγηση .Για τη νωχελικοτητα ,ριξε μια ματια στην κοιλια του ,για τυχον ερεθισμο και αν απο εκει ειναι οκ ,θα ειναι απλα απο τον ερεθισμο στο πελμα .Αφου εχεις dalacin ,ξεκινας και αμα δεν δεις βελτιωση ή δεις εντονη νωχελικοτητα στο πουλι ,τοτε ισως δωσεις αντιβιωση στο νερο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

Δημήτρη την έντονη νωχελικότητα την είδα μόνο σήμερα..μεχρι εχτές κομπλέ ήτανε.υπόψιν δεν το σηκωνει το πόδι απλα είναι σαν να μην ανοίγει καλα το πίσω δάχτυλο ώστε να γραπώσει το σχοινι. άρα είναι σαν γροθιά και είναι σαν να προσπαθεί με την γροθιά να κάτσει επάνω στο σχοινι.πραγμα που δεν γίνεται και μένει κάτω στο πάτωμα το πουλί. ναι γενικά υπάρχει αυτη η στραβωμάρα στα νύχια που προέκυψε τώρα τελευταία....ηδη εβαλα dalacin και βλέπουμε. thanks.

----------


## jk21

του ποναει το πελμα ,για αυτο ανοιγει ετσι το δαχτυλο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

το αντίθετο,το κλείνει σαν γροθιά ενοώ.οποτε με τη γροθιά που να σταθεί στο σχοινί..
τεσπα θα δείξει κ άυριο μεθάυριο πως θα πάμε.
thanks!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

και αυτο παρομοια ανακλαστικη αντιδραση ειναι

----------


## aft3rgl0w

λοιπόν το βλεπω συνέχεια την βγάζει κάτω.τα πόδια του στα ίδια περίπου δείχνουν εκτός του ότι σαν να είναι πιο υγρή η περιοχή εκεί γύρω απο την ποδοδερματίτιδα.....σαν να έχει κοψίματάκι δλδ., του βάζω dalacin c εδώ και 3 ημέρες που είπαμε και πιο πάνω....αλλα υποθέτω οτι πονάει και κάθεται κάτω και δεν βάζει πολύ δύναμη να φύγει να φτάσει το σχοινί/πατήθρα.τρώει πίνει κανονικά βέβαια...του έχω κατεβάσει τη τροφή.
μήπως να πάμε σε αντιβίωση?

----------


## jk21

βαλε μια φωτο αυριο ,να δω αν κατι εχει αλλαξει και βλεπουμε .Ισως ναι

----------


## aft3rgl0w

εδώ είμαστε.
ακόμα κάτω στο κλουβί την βγάζει όλη μέρα,το καθαρίζω κτλ αλλα δεν το βλέπω να προσπαθεί καν να ανέβει πάνω.
πάντως δείχνούν χειρότερα τα πόδια του. πάμε για αντιβίωση μήπως και δούμε άσπρη μέρα ?

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα και δεν βελτιωνεται και με ανησυχει ! Ναι χρειαζεται αντιβιωση και για να την παρει σιγουρα πρεπει να την δωσεις στο στομα .Θα μπορουσα να σου πω καποια ,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος σε ενα βακτηριο που δειχνει ανθεκτικο ,αν θα προτεινω την καταλληλοτερη .Θελω να μου πεις αν εχεις σκοπο να απευθυνθεις σε πτηνιατρο και αν ναι ,θα ηθελα να ειναι αυτη η προτιμοτερη κινηση .Αν ομως δεν πας ,θα σου προτεινω καποια ,δεν μπορω να εξασφαλισω ομως ,οτι σιγουρα θα ειναι δραστικη .Οτι γινει ,πρεπει να γινει αμεσα .

----------


## aft3rgl0w

Με πτηνίατρο δεν πάω έτσι χύμα πάλι έκτος και αν έχουμε κάποιον δοκιμασμένο (Χολαργό-αγία παρασκευή)...δυστυχώς πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες που πήγα όπως είδες περισσότερα ήξερα εγώ παρά η κτηνίατρος. δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται να γνωρίζουν πολλοί το αντικείμενο οπότε λέω να μην χτυπήσω απλα ένα κουδούνι και πειραματιστώ τι στιγμή που απο εδώ περισσότερη βοήθεια παίρνω. ξέρουν πολλοί απο ότι κατάλαβα έχω και την άνεση σε θέμα χρόνου να πάω και να ψάχνω. Οπότε πρότεινέ μου μία αντιβίωση εσύ να την δώσω να δούμε πως θα αντιδράσει.

----------


## jk21

Λιγο πιο νοτια απο εκει που εισαι ,πιο χαμηλα στη μεσογειων κατι υπαρχει ,αλλα δεν εχω προσωπικη πειρα ,να κρινω αν θα εισαι πιο ικανοποιημενος σε σχεση με το πρωτο ατομο που πηγες εκει κοντα 

Γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις αμοξιλλινη  (amoxil απο φαρμακειο ) στο στομα (καλη σε gram+ μικροβια οπως ο σταφυλοκοκκος ) ,αλλα δεν μπορω να γνωριζω αν ειναι ντε και καλα τετοιο μικροβιο (συνηθως τετοια ειναι τα δερματικα ) ,οπως και αν ειναι δυσκολο στελεχος που ισως να μην το πιανει .Η κλινδαμυκινη πχ που δινεις (dalacin ) εξωτερικα και κανει για κατι τετοιο ,δεν φαινεται να εχει αποτελεσμα .Ενας γιατρος ,ισως να επαιρνε ευθυνη και για κατι πιο ισχυρο πχ augmentin (αμοξιλλινη + κλαβουνικο ) αλλα επειδη ειναι αντιβιοτικο που καποιες φορες εχει και παρενεργειες ,δεν μπορω ελαφρα τη καρδια να το προτεινω 

εκεινος θα μπορουσε .δεν ξερω μαλιστα αν η τοπικη και οχι εσωτερικη αντιβιωση ,επιτρεπει και τελεση καλλιεργειας απο δειγμα ιστου που θα παρει

----------


## aeras

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στις κλειδώσεις των φτερούγων (4) υπάρχει κάτι παράξενο.

----------


## gpapjohn

Γνώμη ενός άσχετου, κάνεις άριστα και ρωτάς, κι εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα στη θέση σου, αλλά οι εμπειρικές διαγνώσεις και μάλιστα εκ του μακρόθεν, μπορουν να βοηθήσουν μέχρι ένα σημείο, εγώ βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες ένα πράγμα σκέφτηκα, «Γιατρός»,
δεν το λέω σαν παρατήρηση, αλλά στην Αθήνα κάπου θα υπάρχει ένας κτηνίατρος / πτηνίατρος... ψάξε να τον βρεις, είναι κρίμα να υφίσταται το καναρινάκι όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι όκ ρώτησα πριν για κάποιον πιο σχετικό κτηνίατρο (με pm) απλα μέχρι να τον βρούμε το γιατρό ίσως παμε στην λύση amoxil.

aeras> για ποιο σημείο ακριβώς μιλάμε?δεν πολυκατάλαβα..
thanks.

----------


## aeras



----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη επειδη προσωπικα δεν βρισκω φωτο που να ειναι εμφανεις αυτες οι κλειδωσεις ,μπορεις λιγο να παραθεσεις πια φωτο εννοεις και τα σχετικα σημεια ;

----------


## aeras

Τα κόκκινα κυκλωμένα σημεία εννοώ

----------


## jk21

> Για ρίξε μια ματιά στις κλειδώσεις των φτερούγων (4) *υπάρχει κάτι παράξενο*.


για να λες οτι υπαρχει κατι παραξενο ,σε καποια φωτο θα το ειδες .Εννοω σε ποια συγκεκριμενη φωτο που εχει ανεβασει ο Νικος ,υπαρχει αυτο που ειδες

----------


## aft3rgl0w

νομος του μέρφη φυσικά.....κρεβατόθηκα εγώ με πυρετό απο σήμερα οποτε δεν μπορώ να το πάω κάπου...
Δημήτρη μήπως να δούμε Plan B με amoxil? σου στέλνω και pm γιατι ρώτησα κάποιους γιατρούς τελικά το πρωί γιατι είχα αποφασίσει να το πάω αλλα είμαι εγώ χάλια τωρα...

----------


## jk21

σου απαντησα πριν λιγο .την θεση μου την ξερεις .για τον εναν που μιλησε για ψωρα ... αστον στην ψωρα του ...

για το αλλο ατομο ,αν εισαι συντομα ικανος ,πρεπει να το πας .επειδη επιδεινωνεται το πουλι ,ξεκινα οπως σου ειπα ,αλλα αν μεχρι να γινεις καλα δεν εχεις δει βελτιωση ,αμεσα το πας στο γιατρο

----------


## aeras

> για να λες οτι υπαρχει κατι παραξενο ,σε καποια φωτο θα το ειδες .Εννοω σε ποια συγκεκριμενη φωτο που εχει ανεβασει ο Νικος ,υπαρχει αυτο που ειδες


Δημήτρη να δει ο Νίκος, εγώ δεν μπορεί να είδα.

----------


## jk21

> Για ρίξε μια ματιά στις κλειδώσεις των φτερούγων (4) υπάρχει κάτι παράξενο.


εδω γραφεις οτι υπαρχει κατι παραξενο (καταφαση ) 

μηπως αντι για τελεια ειναι ερωτηση; αν ναι τοτε πασο

----------


## aeras

> εδω γραφεις οτι υπαρχει κατι παραξενο (καταφαση ) 
> 
> μηπως αντι για τελεια ειναι ερωτηση; αν ναι τοτε πασο


Λάθος σημείο στίξης

----------


## aft3rgl0w

δεν βλέπω κατι περίεργο στο φτερά του ρε παιδια :S

εντωμεταξύ ειμαστε απο εχτες με την αντιβίωση στο νερό. *****  ml amoxil στα 100ml του νερού της ποτίστρας ειμαι Δημήτρη όπως μου είπες...
στο μάτι ξέρεις μου φένεται λίγο αραιό αυτο και αναρωτιέμαι αν αρκεί για να κάνει δουλεια...απο την άλλη ειναι τοσο δα το καναρίνι σε σχέση με τον άνθρωπο...
παντως γενικά δείχνει να τη παλευει αν και οχι και φοβερά...δλδ κουνιέται λίγο στο κλουβι κάθεται παντα κάτω όμως εδω και 1 βδομάδα.φαγητο νερο τα εχω κατεβάσει κοντα στο υψος του και τρώει και πίνει κανονικά.σήμερα του έβαλα και λίγο dalacin στο πόδι το οποίο δείχνει το ίδιο.να του βάζω καθημερινά πάλι? προσπάθεια να πάει όμως στο σχοινι/πατήθρα δεν κάνει καθόλου ρε γμτ.για να δουμε αν θα την γλυτώσει.

----------


## jk21

Νικο σορρυ που σου εσβησα τη δοσολογια (δεν στο ειχα πει να μην την αναφερεις ) αλλα ανθρωπινα φαρμακα on line ,επειδη δεν ειμαι γιατρος και δεν εχω τετοια δικαιοδοσια ,δεν ειναι σωστο να δινονται δοσολογιες ελευθερα ,για κακη χρηση σε οσους δεν ξερουν ποτε και πως να τις χρησιμοποιησουν πχ υπαρχουν διαφορετικες δοσολιγιες ανα ειδος πουλιου και ανα σκευασμα φαρμακου (δεν κυκλοφορει μονο η συσκεασια που αγορασες αλλα και αλλων πυκνωτητων ) 

ναι φαινεται λιγη ,αλλα ειναι επαρκεστατη βαση δοσολογιας κτηνιατρικου εγχειριδιου για passerines 

ευχομαι να παει καλυτερα .αν δεν πινεις πολυ νερο ,να δωσεις τη δοσολογια για το στομα 

dalacin ποσες μερες ειχε παρει; καλα ειναι να μην σταματαμε και ξεκιναμε την ιδια αντιβιωση εκτος αν εγινε κενο μιας ημερας μονο

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ok Δημήτρη εγω συγγνωμη που το εκανα post και ετσι χύμα ενω εσυ καλα εκανες κ μου το εστειλες pm.

dalacin ειχε πάρει περιπου 4-5 ημέρες και σταμάτησα για 3 νομιζω.

αντιβίωση αρχισε εχτες πρωτη φορά,θα μπορουσα και προχτες αλλα και εγω ημουν κοματια απο πυρετους και αντιβιώσεις για εμενα και δεν το κοιταξα  :: 
καθημερινά του αλλαζω το νερο και του βάζω την δοσολογια που μου εχεις πει και ετσι θα το συνεχίσω εκτος αν προτεινεις κατι αλλο...δλδ να μην αλλαζω το νερο καθε μερα?

αυτα προς το παρόν.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

την αλοιφη μην την δινεις (προς το παρον .θα δουμε μετα την αντιβιοτικη αγωγη με αμοξιλ )

καθε μερα θα αλλαζεις νερο ,  φυσικα ! 

εγω απλα ειπα οτι αν δεν πινει συχνα νερο ,οπως οταν ηταν οκ ,τοτε παιρνει λιγοτερη ποσοτητα φαρμακου και ισως πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις δοσολογια χορηγησης στο 

στομα αποκλειστικα .Νομιζω σου ειχα στειλει ,ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι μου χεις πει κ για απο το στομα ειμαστε οκ.αν χρειαστει θα το κανω ετσι.οκ δεν το παρακολουθω κ ολη μερα βεβαια αλλα το εχω δει να πινει.

----------


## aft3rgl0w

τι να πω....πινει τρώει κανονικά..αρα πίνει κ αντιβίωση.γενικα ειναι στασιμα τελειως τα πραγματα εδω και καμποσες μερες που πινει την αντιβίση (απο το νερο)
κατα τα αλλα τα ποδια του δειχνουν το ιδιο νομιζω,γενικα τη βγαζει κατω ομως μονο στο κλουβι.σε κατι ωρες κουρνιαζει αρκετα και δε κουνιεται πολυ και δειχνει σαν να βαριαανασενει και ξαφνικα πεταγεται και παει για φαγητο/νερο........με εχει μπερδεψει αυτο το καναρινι.....
συνεχίζουμε και ελπιζουμε σε βελτιωση.

----------


## jk21

θελω να συγκρινω το ποδαρακι του ,με την τελευταια φωτο

----------


## aeras

> τι να πω....πινει τρώει κανονικά..αρα πίνει κ αντιβίωση.γενικα ειναι στασιμα τελειως τα πραγματα εδω και καμποσες μερες που πινει την αντιβίση (απο το νερο)
> κατα τα αλλα τα ποδια του δειχνουν το ιδιο νομιζω,γενικα τη βγαζει κατω ομως μονο στο κλουβι.σε κατι ωρες κουρνιαζει αρκετα και δε κουνιεται πολυ και δειχνει σαν να βαριαανασενει και ξαφνικα πεταγεται και παει για φαγητο/νερο........με εχει μπερδεψει αυτο το καναρινι.....
> συνεχίζουμε και ελπιζουμε σε βελτιωση.


Εάν δεν το πας σε κτηνίατρο με γνώσεις στα πτηνά να περιμένεις το τέλος του

----------


## aft3rgl0w

νομιζω ειναι πολυ κοντα δυστηχως.το νυχι/δαχτυλο θεωρω οτι ειναι χαμενο.το μπροστινο δαχτυλο εχει μαυρισει πλεον πολυ και αμφιβαλλω οτι το νιωθει.το πρωι ειχε κουρνιασει τελειως απο οτι μου ειπανε οι δικοι μου νομιζαν οτι ψοφησε προς στιγμη.ανεπνεε πολυ λιγο και δεν κουνιοτανε κ ειχε γυρισει το κεφαλι προς τα πισω σαν να εμοιαζε με οταν κοιμαται παρολαυτα δεν αντιδρουσε πολυ.παρολαυτα τρώει πινει.γμτ την πατησαμε ασχημα παρολο τις δικες μας προσπαθειες απο την αρχή.

----------


## aeras

Φίλε το πουλί ήθελε επέμβαση πέρα από τις αντιβιώσεις.

----------


## jk21

Νικο το πουλι εχει χειροτερευσει .Υποθετω οτι η αγωγη δεν ληφθηκε σωστα ,γιατι για να εχει την εμφανιση που εχει και να συμπεριφερεται οπως μας το περιγραφεις ,μαλλον ουτε τρεφεται ουτε πινει επαρκεια νερου ,αρα και σωστη δοσολογια φαρμακου .Αυτο ειναι κρισιμο 

Ξερω οτι η πρωτη σου εμπειρια με κτηνιατρο δεν ηταν αυτο που περιμενες  , αλλα απο τη στιγμη που δεν εβλεπες βελτιωση ,επρεπε ηδη να εχεις αναζητησει νεο γιατρο

δεν ξερω αν σε ποδοδερματιτιδα ειναι δυνατη η επεμβαση για ιαση σε μικρο καναρινι , οπως λεει ο Μιχαλης ,αλλα ισως ειναι αμεση αναγκη αν οχι για ισχυρο φαρμακο ,ισως για ακρωτηριασμο ,μην εχουμε ακομα χειροτερη εξελιξη


δες την καρινα του πουλιου ,γιατι ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι εχει αδυνατισει ,αφου πιθανοτατα δεν τρεφεται επαρκως

----------


## aeras

Τώρα είναι αργά, (μάλλον λάκκο θα σκάψει) εάν το πήγε σε γιατρό είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ήξερε από τι ασθένεια πάσχει.

----------


## HarrisC

Εγω θαδινα αμεσα antistress tafarm κατευθειαν στο στομα μηπως το "κρατησω" εφοσον δεν θρεφεται -πινει και οτι θεραπεια σταγονιτσες στο στομα να μπορω να ελεγχω την κατασταση.

----------


## Steliosan

Εχει μαυρισει οντως καλυτερα να του κανεις επεμβαση (ακρωτηριασμο) τουλαχιστον να σωθει το πουλι.

----------


## aft3rgl0w

παιδες οπως ητανε αναμενομενο, εχτες τελικα δεν αντεξε αλλο το πουλι.
ευχαριστώ όλους όσους προσπάθησαν να βοηθήσουν ιδιαίτερα τον Δημήτρη.
ναι την πατήσαμε ασχημα κ περίεργα(πρωτογνωρα για μενα, στα 17 χρονια που παντα διατηρούσα απο 1-5 καναρίνια στο σπίτι ποτε ρε γμτ δεν μου έχει ψοφήσει κάποιο ετσι απο ασθένεια η κάτι παρεμφερές).όπως και να έχει ευχαριστώ το forum το οποίο είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια για όλους εμάς..

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι Νικο ... ξερω οτι προσπαθησες να κανεις το καλυτερο

----------


## adreas

> Τώρα είναι αργά, (μάλλον λάκκο θα σκάψει) εάν το πήγε σε γιατρό είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ήξερε από τι ασθένεια πάσχει.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

Όταν  θα  μάθουν  την  γνώση  του  αέρα  και  τον  τρόπο  γραφής  του   θα  τον  κάνουν  εικόνισμα  πάνω  από  το  προσκεφάλι    τους.

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι ρε νικο παρα πολυ.....

----------


## Steliosan

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
> 
> Όταν  θα  μάθουν  την  γνώση  του  αέρα  και  τον  τρόπο  γραφής  του   θα  τον  κάνουν  εικόνισμα  πάνω  από  το  προσκεφάλι    τους.


************* . Δεν διαφωνω ως προς την γνωση,αλλα ως προς τον τροπο γραφης...******************* 


Κριμα πολυ λυπαμαι ας ειναι καλα εκει που βρισκεται.

----------


## lagreco69

Καταρχην Νικο λυπαμαι πολυ!!! για το καναρινακι σου. 

Εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες!! ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον δημιουργο του. 




> * 
> Οι περισσοτεροι δεν θα καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω. αλλα αυτοι που καταλαβαινουν, να διαβασουν καλα! αυτα που γραφω. 
> 
> Δεν θα ανεχτουμε σε καμια περιπτωση αλλο Off topic και ιδιαιτερα σε ενα τοσο ευαισθητο θεμα, οπως ειναι αυτο. στο επομενο Off topic που θα γινει η σε οποιαδηποτε αντιπαραθεση, θα επιβληθουν ποινες. 
> *
> *Ευχαριστω!*

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ναι ειναι κρίμα βασικά που πήγε έτσι το αμοιρο παρόλο που το προσπαθήσαμε.
ευχαριστώ παιδες.

----------


## geog87

Κριμα για το πουλακι...ξεκουραστηκε...

----------

